# Barking while Training



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We are currently working on barking, grumbling, grrsssss, or whatever Dexter decides he wants to talk about while waiting for a command or treat. 

It is working! We are turning our backs to Dexter for about 10 seconds, then turning back facing Dexter and if he is quiet, he will receive a command and treat, if not we turn our backs to Dexter again. 

Short training 2-5 minutes, several times a day. It is working.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll have to try this on MacGyer. He sometimes is very vocal!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Hmmm, I just mentioned that one of our little guys found his voice and now won't shut up! I'll have to try your method with him. He barks when he wants us to play with him and we are so happy that he can finally play at three years of age that we have allowed the barking to get out of hand.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter did wonderful today with training! A little training each day and I plan on fixing this barking habit.


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

I read that Havs barely bark but that definitely does not pertain to my JJ. He barks quite often but since he is still a pup its not that bad. I am trying hard to train him but its not working. waiting for him to get all of his shots so that we can take him to Petco for training. I am definitely going to use the back trick to see if that will work.


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> We are currently working on barking, grumbling, grrsssss, or whatever Dexter decides he wants to talk about while waiting for a command or treat.
> 
> It is working! We are turning our backs to Dexter for about 10 seconds, then turning back facing Dexter and if he is quiet, he will receive a command and treat, if not we turn our backs to Dexter again.
> 
> Short training 2-5 minutes, several times a day. It is working.


BTW, thanks for sharing! :tea:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Turning your back was good instinct but we just stand there motionless with blank faces and give them up to a minute to settle and figure it out. Waiting is one of the most important ingredients in training. Their world stops turning until they give the right answer. The instant they give the right answer we have a big party. Clicker training is mainly marking the instant that the right answer is given, followed by a reward. Pam uses a clicker for some training but when I'm teaching potty on command, I use wait and party. There is no one right way. It's all in the manner with timing.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter did wonderful this morning when I gave him commands to earn his treat this morning. No back talk! No grumbling! No barking! Dexter is such a sweet heart!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

We're using the 'go motionless' method for nipping also.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad to hear Dexter is doing so well!!!


----------

